# TTC no 2 with FET



## Amsybabes (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm finding it really hard to make a decision. Should I transfer 2 or 1 embryos? I had a single fresh transfer 1st time round, which was successful but ended in a miscarriage at 10 weeks, then I had a frozen cycle and transfered 2)(1x5d & 1x6d blasto) and got my son. Now I'm going again for another baby but as I already have one I'm more reluctant to have a double transfer but I would like to increase my odds of at least one sticking, especially as last time only 1 of the 2 stuck, help please x


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

I would recommend one.  Focus on good lining.


----------



## Amsybabes (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you and will do 👍


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

You should know about the embryo quality and what day the embryo is. I would assume that your day5 embryo was a better one than day6, which resulted in your son.


----------



## Amsybabes (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you, yes I would tend to agree. We have 2 day 5 and 2 day 6 left so I'm thinking I'll go for a single day 5 again x


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry, a few days late in replying to this post, but for what it's worth, when I had my daughter, we transferred 2 embryos.  Resulted in my 1st born.  When we cycled again, we decided to transfer just one embryo, which resulted in my 2nd daughter. 

Good luck whatever you choose to do x


----------

